# Reosmods Reo Grand + Rm2



## RIEFY (3/2/14)

So After spending almost a week with this device I think I am ready to submit my review of this device and the company REOSmods.

A little about my self and how I ended up where I am now. Started vaping around this time last year , I could feel smoking started taking a toll on my health and decided to give vaping a shot as I tried numerous ways to stop and never had any success. Smoked for about 16years (started at the age of 12lol)

My Vaping journey started with a CE5+ and some liqua 18mg juice. I was determined to stop so this was my last resort and had to make it work. After having the ce5 for a couple of days I felt the need for more batteries and atties , got some vivi novas,Iclear30 and 900mah batteries. This then lasted a couple of weeks again until I got hold of @Oupa who introduced me to Variable voltage and evods. tried a couple of his juices at the same time and I was in vaping heaven. From then i all ways had this urge to buy something new spent hours and hours on vaping websites and youtube. From there it was all downhill with compulsive upgrade disorder. started at the bottom and worked my way from Vamo,evic, Mvp, svd to various mechmods and drippers at 1 Stage I had about 15 mods with different types of atties. Even tho I was satisfied with the vape I always had the urge to buy something new which led me to buy Revns kayfun plus roller combo and the russian which is awesome gear and gives a really good vape. But some how there was still a urge for something new. So there was only one thing left I really really wanted to try and that was the REO Grand + RM2 From REOSmods. I all ways loved dripping and always had a dripper setup I just hated the part where you needed to drip every other drag. this is where the Reo caught my attention.

So I am using the reo grand + Rm2 for roughly a week and my thoughts are just WOW. I all ways thought argh the reoauts are just a bunch of Groupies lol.

*Setup*
So setting up the reo was a breeze coming from building coils I had no issue setting it up. Coil position on the RM2 is very important or at least to me. It could make or break your reo experience. I Familiarized my self with the device warmer in the morning then later during the day so I built a .88ohm coil which is perfect for me. As the battery dies down the vape becomes cooler as the day goes along.

*Build Quality*
This is a rock solid device which I doubt can break easily. Made out of solid aluminum. The Rm2 Is made out of brass and i think it silver plated or something like that. Its very easy to bore out the airhole being brass its soft and can easily be opened with a knife or similar object. Some may not like the fact that its brass personally I dont care it was much easier for me to bore the hole out for the perfect draw for me vs a stainless steel atty. All round I take my hat off for Rob who designed this device.

*The Vape*
I have been dripping for a while but never dripped in a atty that is as tiny as a rm2. I think the size Plays a major rule in the flavor this bottom fed rda delivers. All my juices taste different in the rm2 in a good way.
The throat hit I can tailor to how I want it by positioning the coil higher or lower. The Rm2 delivers a fantastic throat hit. Vapor production is beautiful. You will need to customize the air hole and coil to suit your vaping style. Squonking takes some time to get use to. I sqounk after every 5 or puffs

*The Company REOSmods*
1st off i would like to say that with regards to customer service this man is a legend. I sent him a Pm thinking I would probably get a response in a couple of days, If I remember correctly he responded in like 20 min. Very Helpful and willing to guide you as well as answer all your questions. I Had some issues with my 1st order which does not happen often where shipping took longer then usual. Rob immediately
offered to resend the package and even allowed me 2 1st decide if I wanted to add anything more to the order. That order showed up after about 12days and I contacted Rob and he gave me 2 options either I leave it and it will be sent back to him or for all the trouble we had we can take it at a reduced price. He asked me to make an offer which I did being a coloured it was a ridiculous offer lol. but we settled on a steal of a deal. If I could get them at that price again I would most likely buy 5. 

I Give Reosmods 10 out of 10 on all aspects from the device down to customer service.

I think I have reached the end of the road I have everything i want in one device.

If you are on the fence just go ahead and do it. 

Thanks for reading

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## mohamed (3/2/14)

Sounds awsome cvs and great review . if a reo came out that accomodates twin bottles and two mouth pieces ?would you then consider?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (3/2/14)

lol the 6ml it carries is more then enuff for a days vaping

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (3/2/14)

Awesome story. Thanks for sharing @Cape vaping supplies. Now all you need to do is become a Reo Reseller to satisfy your urges. Oh, your image not showing?


----------



## RIEFY (3/2/14)

thanks mathee showing my side. try refreshing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/2/14)

I wish I could afford to carry reos stock

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (3/2/14)

Awesome review @CVS, glad that you found what you were always looking for. And thanks for the 'push over the edge' and happy deals  Its very comforting knowing that you have owned the device for about a week and loving it so much, since i am also going to be a Reo owner soon. I was actually in deep thought a bit earlier, wondering whether i'm going back to Evodville ( i somehow always just go back to Evods) after the Reo's and thought this would maybe just be another phase, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (3/2/14)

great review @Cape vaping supplies 

and I was so glad that it was not written with that thing called "tapatalk"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> Awesome review @CVS, glad that you found what you were always looking for. And thanks for the 'push over the edge' and happy deals  Its very comforting knowing that you have owned the device for about a week and loving it so much, since i am also going to be a Reo owner soon. I was actually in deep thought a bit earlier, wondering whether i'm going back to Evodville ( i somehow always just go back to Evods) after the Reo's and thought this would maybe just be another phase, lol


im glad I got you out of the evod phase lol. I know if you decide to buy something and not only one of it it must be something speacial that rocks your world. I wish you love your reos as much as I love mine when they land.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/2/14)

Tom said:


> great review @Cape vaping supplies
> 
> and I was so glad that it was not written with that thing called "tapatalk"


thanks tom I decided to sit up in front of my pc tonight lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/2/14)

Thanks for the review. Well written

And glad to hear you enjoying the device so much and that the customer service is so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

